# Start tape at the Grand National



## Hunters (14 April 2012)

Why oh why can't we have a better way to start the Grand National. The men with the tape looked like 'bungling amateurs' 

Surely such a this is the 'shop window' to so many for racing, that this splendid race course could figure out a better way to start the start?


----------



## Archiepoo (14 April 2012)

well i for one will never watch the national again! what awful carnage -how many horses were injured and how many will be PTS. awful awful awful


----------



## lar (14 April 2012)

You know what I was watching the start and I said to my daughter - I bet the starter will get hammered for this and it's NOT HIS FAULT!! 

The starter was yelling at the jockeys to get back - that the tape wasn't up and they just charged the tape


----------



## millitiger (14 April 2012)

why have a tape anyway on a race that is 4 and a half miles long?

just let them walk in and stop the faffing that happens every year.


----------



## Emma S (14 April 2012)

millitiger said:



			why have a tape anyway on a race that is 4 and a half miles long?

just let them walk in and stop the faffing that happens every year.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Hunters (14 April 2012)

Exactly !! 

Lose the tape - rethink it through, makes the whole race look like it's run by 'fly by nights'


----------



## Kokopelli (14 April 2012)

I think if they lost the tape and all the fizzing up at the start the first couple of fences would probably go better.


----------



## nettle (14 April 2012)

Kokopelli said:



			I think if they lost the tape and all the fizzing up at the start the first couple of fences would probably go better.
		
Click to expand...

 Very good point!


----------



## Fantasy_World (14 April 2012)

millitiger said:



			why have a tape anyway on a race that is 4 and a half miles long?

just let them walk in and stop the faffing that happens every year.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, have a flag start like you get in races in Ireland!


----------



## Fantasy_World (14 April 2012)

Kokopelli said:



			I think if they lost the tape and all the fizzing up at the start the first couple of fences would probably go better.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly would have stopped the fizzing up we saw today that is for sure. Trying to get 40 strange horses together to line up for an even start behind a tape is a farce. Instead of trying to get it tied the starter should have just made the call to let them go and do away with the tape. Jeez some people struggle to keep their horses contained on the roads so how do they expect 40 trained to the minute thoroughbreds with jockeys running on adrenaline to walk in like its a sequence from some line dancing movie is beyond me.


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 April 2012)

Weve had this farce before, its ridiculous and I really felt for the starters, it just seems so amateurish they should use a flag.


----------



## Hunters (15 April 2012)

Here here, this race is watched by millions, and to have a bit of tape that appears to get caught around jockey's necks (when things go wrong) is mad and out dated...

40 horses in a line up needs rethinking before something more serious than two false starts happen.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (15 April 2012)

Definitely needs a flag start, after the fiasco in the 90s, you'd think they'd learned their lesson!

Although I remember back in the 70s the start wasn't a tape but a banner type thing


----------



## Hunters (16 April 2012)

It only needs a jockey to be de-capitated or break his neck and that would be the end of all of it - Flag much better idea


----------



## wildoat (20 April 2012)

I actually felt sorry for the guys trying to attach the tape, really not easy as it is under a lot of tension as are they, the method of starting has to be looked at as do actually, many aspect of the race!


----------



## caramel (20 April 2012)

Hunters said:



			It only needs a jockey to be de-capitated or break his neck and that would be the end of all of it - Flag much better idea 

Click to expand...

In the 93 race Richard Dunwoody got the tape wrapped round his neck  so he was stuck there when some of the runners went off. He was there for what seemed like ages


----------



## Hunters (21 April 2012)

Well in that case, you'd have thought they might have learnt from their mistakes. 

What a pity....


----------



## Natch (25 April 2012)

It  did just look like an accident waiting to happen. I wonder how thoroughly risk assessment was done.  Several horses almost caught in the tape, and how the poor stewards didnt get caught up in it and trampled...!


----------



## Elbie (26 April 2012)

God that flipping tape! They should've just let them start. Really...are you going to get all 40 horses ready to start perfectly? And with the length of the course does it matter?

Generally have issues with NH starts. I think they should create a 'start box' - no fencing, just a marked box on the grass. Once everyone is in that area flag start and they go. Surely a jockey should be responsible for positioning the horse, if they're at the back that's their too bad!


----------



## wildoat (27 April 2012)

Elbie said:



			God that flipping tape! They should've just let them start. Really...are you going to get all 40 horses ready to start perfectly? And with the length of the course does it matter?

Generally have issues with NH starts. I think they should create a 'start box' - no fencing, just a marked box on the grass. Once everyone is in that area flag start and they go. Surely a jockey should be responsible for positioning the horse, if they're at the back that's their too bad!
		
Click to expand...

Can't think of a more effective or more fair solution actually and it would probably be far safer for 
riders and horses, surely riders and horses should be the prime consideration!

Tony


----------



## Hunters (29 April 2012)

Certainly something needs to done. The box idea does sound like it's worth investigating..

Maybe the H&H team can put their readers ideas and points of view to the GN team in the interests of horsemanship??


----------

